
Humble Bundle: Web design and development ebooks - russum
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/web-design-development-books
======
amingilani
Would this be worth it? Should I buy it?

~~~
derstander
I was wondering the same thing myself. I know it's unscientific / biased, but
I usually take a quick peak at the Amazon reviews. Here's the summary, in case
it helps anyone else:

\- Programming Voice Interfaces = no reviews

\- Mobile App Development with Ionic = 3.5 stars (3 reviews)

\- JSON at Work = no reviews

\- Refactoring JavaScript = 5 stars (2 reviews)

\- CSS Refactoring = 4 stars (4 reviews)

\- Interactive Data Visualization for the Web = 5 stars (16 reviews)

\- Learning React Native = 5 stars (2 reviews)

\- Learning HTTP/2 = 4.5 stars (7 reviews)

\- SVG Animations = 4.5 stars (8 reviews)

\- Working with Static Sites = no reviews

\- React Native Cookbook = no reviews

\- CSS: The Definitive Guide = 5 stars (13 reviews)

\- Using SVG with CSS3 and HTML5 = 5 stars (1 review)

\- Learning React = 4 stars (22 reviews)

\- High Performance Images = 5 stars (1 review)

The sample size of reviews for most of the books is a little limited, but I'm
planning on picking up the bundle at the $15 level anyway -- CSS: The
Definitive Guide is well-reviewed (and expensive by itself).

~~~
amingilani
Thank you for your research!

Yes, I understand it's totally unscientific to ask that question on random
internet forum but I'm trying to control my I'm impulsiveness and make more
rational buying decisions.

